# Game #5: Phoenix Suns (3-1) @ Indiana Pacers (1-1) - 11/5



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*When: Wednesday, 7EST/5MT/4PST
Where: Conseco Fieldhouse - Indianapolis, IN 
TV: local or by illegal method












Phoenix Suns (3-1) 

Starters: 








[PG] Steve Nash







[SG] Raja Bell 








[SF] Matt Barnes








[PF] Amare Stoudemire







[C] Shaquille O'Neal 

















Indiana Pacers (1-1)

Starters: 








[PG] T.J. Ford







[SG] Mike Dunleavy








[SF] Danny Granger








[PF] Troy Murphy







[C] Rasho Nesterovic 













Suns have been placed on STAY FOCUSED *​


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Indiana is exactly the kind of team that can give us a lot of problems.. ultra quick point guard, dangerous 3 point shooters and big men who can pick and pop. BTW that girl on the right looks like she could be my girlfriend's sister. Well, in the face she does anyway.  minus the fact that she's arabic descent..










If they get hot from 3 I expect a loss, tbh. The best thing we have going for us is that Shaq and Amare should absolutely obliterate that Pacer front line. I know we've had a balanced attack this season so far, but I'm seriously hoping for 40 fga's between those two.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

^Damn. You're right. I see the resemblance.



Apparently, Dunleavy is injured. Daniels is starting.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Suns better not underestimate the Pacers.

Love the picture for "Stay focused", Diss.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Amare Stoudemire is kicking *** and taking names: 21 points in the 1st quarter on 8/8 shooting and 5/5 free throws. Wow.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Um, I can't see the game, no link. But uh, what the **** is going on? Pacers up 38-27 at the end of 1. Amare has 21 of our 27 pts.

Why no Barnes? Shaq only played 2 mins.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Barnes is out due to personal reasons; Shaq wasn't going to play but because Barnes is out, Porter started him.

Diss, go to NBA.com and watch it there. Free broadband league pass until the 11th.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Who the **** is this Amundson guy? He's playing pretty well for Phoenix.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

^just a cheap big to rotate. He has his moments. I went to nba.com but it makes me sign up for it like I'm ordering it. Even I click to do the free preview. Edit: I think I found a link elsewhere though...

But Pacers are up 66-59 at the half. Amare with 27.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Great Suns defense at work here >_>


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Dissonance19 said:


> ^just a cheap big to rotate. He has his moments. I went to nba.com but it makes me sign up for it like I'm ordering it. Even I click to do the free preview. Edit: I think I found a link elsewhere though...
> 
> But Pacers are up 66-59 at the half. Amare with 27.


For the free preview go to http://www.nba.com/leaguepass/online.html and then click on sign up under the EA Free Preview part. You're good from there.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare's freaking ridiculous.


...and one Diaw. Suns can tie it.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns take the lead on a 14-0 run. 90-84 at the end of 3rd.

Amare 41 pts, 6 rebs, 6 assists, 4 stls, 2 blks.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Amare is doing anything he wants to out there, Jesus Christ. He's even taken a couple threes tonight... much to his field goal percentage's chagrine.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns up 105-99. Daniels has a chance to cut it to 5. 2:25 left.


One of those Amare 3 attempts were with the shot clock winding down. Not sure about the other. 

They need to give it to him the rest of the way though.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare gets 50 and 51 at the FT line.


Suns will be 96-25 against the East the last 4 yrs.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 113, Pacers 103*


Amare 49 pts (17-21) (15-15 FT line), 11 rebs, 6 assists, 5 stls, 2 blks.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What a ridiculous statline.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

What up y'all! Missed you BBF peeps!

Solid game tonight. Porter is already showing the ability to make adjustments defensively, something that D'Antoni was often adverse to ("We just need to play our game, we just need to force them to play Suns basketball...). Granted, the Pacers are a streaky up-and-down team, but I'm definitely impressed right now with a lot of things the Suns are getting done. Nice start to 08-09!

Now if they can just play as solid against the West this year...


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Man... That dunk by Amare was just absolutely sick... I could just watch it over and over again, lol. He was an absolute monster tonight. I didn't get to see the game tonight, but what was up with Nash? The statline makes it seem like he was slowed down considerably somehow. Anyways, the common theme it seems in the games so far this season is that the Suns make a better defensive stand in the second half, which is good progress I presume. Just hope that at some point in the season they can start doing it for full games.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Apparently when I said "absolutely obliterate" that wasn't a strong enough phrase.

Good christ almighty.

And you know what the best part is? This dude is making defensive rotations, playing solid D all around and not EVER tunnel visioning the basket and finding the open man. That last part he's been doing all year, his willingness to give it up to the open man outside just in these first 5 games is completely different than what we've seen from him up to this point.

Dude is freaking scary, and honestly I can't say with a straight face that anyone in this entire league is better on the offensive end of the court than Amare at this point. Let's just hope he keeps making strides with his defensive awareness and rotations, because he's not there yet but there's already a marked improved from last year.

And even manning up 1 on 1 against fours lately:
West 7-19
Aldridge 6-16
Yi 5-14
Murphy 4-10

That's not all him obviously, but still. Our only hopes at being a contender are on his shoulders at this point. Keep it up, STAT!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I don't know who Amare dunked on - but that was probably the sickest dunk I've ever seen him do. 
I said "Wow" three times in a row, just from that play. I didn't even know I was repeating the same word over and over until my brother let me know. 

Amare Stoudemire, welcome to the MVP discussion again. 

And welcome back ShuHan! Good to see you posting on here again!


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

Amare was just sick last night and I was pleased by the defensive effort just allowing the Pacers to score 37 points in the second half..


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

I didn't see the game. Why did Nash play such limited minutes?




ShuHanGuanYu said:


> What up y'all! Missed you BBF peeps!
> 
> Solid game tonight. Porter is already showing the ability to make adjustments defensively, something that D'Antoni was often adverse to ("We just need to play our game, we just need to force them to play Suns basketball...). Granted, the Pacers are a streaky up-and-down team, but I'm definitely impressed right now with a lot of things the Suns are getting done. Nice start to 08-09!
> 
> Now if they can just play as solid against the West this year...


Welcome back!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

ChristopherJ said:


> I didn't see the game. Why did Nash play such limited minutes?


My understanding is that back-to-back games, Shaq and Nash play limited minutes. That's what Porter wanted to do this year. (But i didn't watch the game, so i could be wrong)


----------

